# Best architects???



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

The best architects are those who built your enviroment!

Or did you meant the architects who have buildings in each city to make a those city's no longer unique? Whitin a couple of decades all "great architects" are hated for making each major city look like te same.


----------



## MCarr (Oct 4, 2003)

I personally just love this architect:
www.marcocarrico.com 
but its my personnal opinion.


----------



## kozi (Nov 17, 2004)

Zaha hadid


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Me hahaha


----------



## tuckerman (Aug 8, 2005)

Richard Meiers and Renzo Piano. See especially the Renzo Piano workshop.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

calatrava
ghery
piano
pelli
foster

-my favourites


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

tuckerman said:


> Richard Meiers and Renzo Piano. See especially the Renzo Piano workshop.


meier is awesome, he just did sj's city hall and its very nice. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=276419 
Pelli, Caltrava, Pei and Wright are all very good choices as well (im not going to decide because it cant)


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Calatrava
Ghery
Renzo Piano
Foster


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

No doubt: Antonio Gaudi


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I tend to find deconstructivist architects to be overrated.


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

Cymen said:


> The best architects are those who built your enviroment!
> 
> Or did you meant the architects who have buildings in each city to make a those city's no longer unique? Whitin a couple of decades all "great architects" are hated for making each major city look like te same.



As I read the CNN headline about a bomb exploding outside the Kentucky Fried Chicken in _Karachi, Pakistan_, I've got to disagree with your point that architects are destroying the unique character of our cities. While they certainly are not blameless, I'd say multinational corporations are creating the homogeneous landscape that you're talking about. From McDonald's and Starbucks to Walmart's and the Gap, I find it appalling how this visual garbage has made its way around the world. And the worst part is, the McDonald's in San Antonio, Texas looks like the McDonald's in San Diego, California which looks like the McDonald's in San Juan, Puerto Rico. 

When you get a signature building from Foster or Gehry or some other big name, you can obviously see the connection of the project stylistically to other projects around the world - but I don't think that necessarily makes every city look the same. Obviously, it depends on the end result. My two cents . . . 

Since someone asked, here are some of my favorite architects:

Hector Guimard
Charles Rennie Mackintosh
Frank Gehry
Antonio Gaudi
Oscar Niemeyer
Mario Botta
Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Asian architects? I like I.M. Pei, Kenzo Tange and Dennis Lau.


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

well for me santiago calatrava, norman foster, daniel libeskind, frank lloyd wright which is always mention here is some of the architects that i like... there are also some architects i like here in our country but i guess you don't need to know it coz' they are just local architects.


----------



## Alcyone (Nov 16, 2005)

Hummm...Good question...

Morphosis, Lebbeus wood, Renzo piano, Foster (of course), Peter Eisenmann and Roger Taillibert.


----------



## tuckerman (Aug 8, 2005)

Quente said:


> When you get a signature building from Foster or Gehry or some other big name, you can obviously see the connection of the project stylistically to other projects around the world - but I don't think that necessarily makes every city look the same. Obviously, it depends on the end result. My two cents . . .
> 
> I agree entirely. Look at the Piano workshop to see the variety coming out of his shop. Two recent museums - the High in Atlanta and the Klee in Bern are great examples of working closely with the environment that the buildings are in to create something unique and appropriate for the given space. That is what great achitects do.


----------

